# Machine maintenance in a hard water area



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Morning all.

We're thinking of purchasing either a HX or dual boiler machine, but someone mentioned that using bottled water might be a good idea as we're in a hard water area (Essex).

I'm not comfortable with using bottled water and would welcome a bit of advice.

What are other people using out there?

If I were to use tap water without any treatment is there anything I can do to clean the system myself?

Will Brita filtered water completely solve the problem? Again, probably some unnecessary plastic, but less than bottles.

If we were to get it plumbed in and a line filter, are there any that you could recommend/how long do the filters last for roughly 4 espressos a day?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Pleevus said:


> Morning all.
> 
> We're thinking of purchasing either a HX or dual boiler machine, but someone mentioned that using bottled water might be a good idea as we're in a hard water area (Essex).
> 
> ...


 I think if you're thinking of getting a machine that expensive then you should get an Osmio.

We were on the fence but love ours now


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

TomHughes said:


> I think if you're thinking of getting a machine that expensive then you should get an Osmio.
> 
> We were on the fence but love ours now


 Which Osmio do you have?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

The Osmio zero is it? The countertop one.

Wait on here long enough and they'll be another group buy


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Pleevus said:


> Which Osmio do you have?


 If you think about the cost of it you won't buy it, just get and think about the guilt later🤣

Osmio £320, Machine £1000, Grinder say £500, £150vin bits


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Plus one for Osmio :good:


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Jony said:


> If you think about the cost of it you won't buy it, just get and think about the guilt later🤣
> 
> Osmio £320, Machine £1000, Grinder say £500, £150vin bits


 You're not wrong, started off thinking £1k would be more than enough to get everything.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

But you never have to upgrade again. So in effect your actually saving money in the long run.


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Jony said:


> But you never have to upgrade again. So in effect your actually saving money in the long run.


 That's what I'd like to do.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Jony said:


> If you think about the cost of it you won't buy it, just get and think about the guilt later🤣
> 
> Osmio £320, Machine £1000, Grinder say £500, £150 in scales


 Just fixed what £150 will get you 😛haha


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Plenty on the forum and some good machines around, have a read and then decide. Well I need a new bike but with my coffee addiction I am goosed .🤣


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Just fixed what £150 will get you 😛haha


 T


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Jony said:


> Plenty on the forum and some good machines around, have a read and then decide. Well I need a new bike but with my coffee addiction I am goosed .🤣


 So far I think the as Niche Zero seems like a good choice for the grinder.

After reading the interesting HX temp control post yesterday I'm getting swayed more toward the dual boiler. Luckily we took a mortgage holiday! The Rocket or Lelit look like great contenders but more research required.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Very good I have one. a DB will serve you well in the long run you do need to decide which company to use.

I suggest you order the Niche now for June Delivery


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Jony said:


> Very good I have one. a DB will serve you well in the long run you do need to decide which company to use.
> 
> I suggest you order the Niche now for June Delivery


 Just ordered the grinder.

Open to suggestions and the best deal when it comes to company.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

See this is a sticky situation I like newer stuff people like tried and tested machines so it's down to you really how much you are going to spend.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Crem B and Acs Minima maybe DB wise in your budget. Have a read through the forum.


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Jony said:


> Crem B and Acs Minima maybe DB wise in your budget. Have a read through the forum.


 Our budgets goal posts are moving daily, happy to consider anything up to £2k if it's worth the jump.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They always move even mine🤣have look around forum for the machine or go on Bella Barista website


----------



## Pleevus (Apr 29, 2020)

Are there any cheaper plumbed alternatives to the Osmio? The same thing but tucked away in a cupboard would be ideal.


----------

